# Map update method/procedure for CIC without CAN-adapter/script activated CIC



## bjorneoen (Oct 31, 2014)

*For people who have retrofitted CIC, and uses script activation to activate CIC and for some reason can't (like my self) or wont use CAN-adapter, this is a method to update your maps:*

I have retrofitted a CIC into my 2006 BMW E87, and cause its a retrofit the donor vin and my original vin is not matching..
The CIC is connected to the CAN-bus (can_low and can_high) and gets VIN from CAS module.
When updating maps, the CIC will ask for a FSC code for that map that matches the VIN it gets from CAS. 
Since we generate FSC code from the 1B file in the CIC we get a code that works for the donor vin number.
The VIN from CAS doesn't match the donor VIN in CIC (1B file), and therefore it wont accept the FSC code generated by the 1B file..
To update maps, most people can then connect a CAN filter that tricks the CIC in believing that the VIN of the car is the same as the VIN in the CIC, and then FSC code will work.
That will work regardless if CIC is script activated or not!

For my car, a CAN filter didnt work... and that does that i can't get the FSC code to work either!
Therefore we need to stop CIC from getting VIN from CAS. If CIC doesn't get any VIN from CAS module, then it will use the VIN it was originally programmed with instead (donor vin), and then the FSC code will work!!

To stop the CIC from getting VIN from CAS, i did the following:
1. Disconnect battery
2. Cut the CAN bus signal wires 5-10cm (or more) from quadlock connection (pin 9 green CAN_low wire and 11 orange/green CAN_high wire), and isolate the wires coming from the rest of the car towards the quadlock connector so they don't touch anything. 
3. Release the CAN bus signal wires from CID screen connector (pin 5 orange/green and 6 green wire), and isolated them.
4. Release the CAN bus signal wires from iDrive controller connector (pin 3 orange/green wire and 4 green wire), and isolated them.
5. Wire up new CAN bus signal wire from CID screen connector pin 5 to the orange/green CAN_high wire from quadlock connector pin 11 behind CIC.
6. Wire up new CAN bus signal wire from CID screen connector pin 6 to the green CAN_low wire from quadlock connector pin 9 behind CIC.
7. Wire up new CAN bus signal wire from iDrive controller pin 3 to the orange/green CAN_high wire from quadlock connector pin 11 behind CIC.
8. Wire up new CAN bus signal wire from iDrive controller pin 4 to the green CAN_low wire from quadlock connector pin 9 behind CIC.
9. Connect quadlock connector back into the CIC.
10. Connect battery

Now we have made the CAN bus signals go directly between CID, CIC and iDrive controller, and the CIC doesn't have any communication with CAS or any other modules other than CID and iDrive controller through CAN bus signals. That makes the CIC use its donor VIN instead of the VIN reported from CAS which it used earlier when they were communicating.
The CIC no longer has a kl15 signal from CAS, and therefore it won't recognize ignition anymore so only CD/multimedia and Radio will be available and the rest of the menu items will be grey and disabled.

11. Extract map data onto USB, first pkgdbi folder and config file from USB1 folder.
12. Push the volume knob to "turn" the CIC on.
13. Connected USB drive containt map data to USB port in glovebox compartment. 
14. CIC notices the update data and asks if you want to start update.
15. Then CIC as usual asks for FSC code, and then i entered the FSC code generated from the 1B file (donor vin).
16. CIC accepts the FSC code since its using the donor VIN instead of CAR (CAS VIN).
17. CIC starts updating and asks for USB 2 and USB 3 when needed.

NOTE!
The CIC will turn of screen after 10-15 minutes, and then you need to push the volume knob to get it back on. But when you turn it back on, the screen will enter the main menu instead of the update process screen.. 
No worries! The update is still processing, but you can't see the process anymore, but its working in the background as you can here from the CIC Harddrive.
When the CIC asks for USB2/3, the update window will automatically show itself and you can then see the update process again! 
The screen will also enter the process screen when the update is complete.
When the update is complete, the CIC asks for restart, and after restart i complete, then you can reverse the wiring back to normal!

Enjoy!

Used it 26th of may 2015, and i now have 2015-2 Europe West map 

NOTE:
For some strange reason, using this method to update maps, makes the two functions "Satelitt images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" in map settings unavailable! Doesn't know why, but it just happens..

So i can confirm that using the FSTool to "Check" FSC codes, that makes the FSC codes temporarily accepted allows updating maps with a much easier way for script activated CICs Tested, and confirmed! And "Satelit images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" also works with this method


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

hi BJ

thanks for sharing this. i was looking for such info.

Its quite tricky to cut wires every time when you want to update maps. but in worse case scenario..it's worth....
good news is that we have an workaround 

Did you try to change VIN also in CIC?
but...what would be the outcome if you just change VIN in CAS/NFRM during this process and afterwards revert it back? VIN can be written into these 2 modules?As I know, CAS is related to EWS...if yes, what would be the "consequences"?


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

tried your workaround and it worked  just the perspective map 3 d is greyed out...europe EST premium 2015-2


----------



## bjorneoen (Oct 31, 2014)

danyro said:


> hi BJ
> 
> thanks for sharing this. i was looking for such info.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know. Its a long and complicated process but as long as it works, i believe it's worth it  
I haven't tried changing VIN in neither CIC or CAS/NFRM. Changing VIN in CIC is not so easy, cause you have to flash it with different VIN to change it. I know you can change VIN with tool32, but that is just the coding VIN and will not work with FSC codes.
Yeah, you can change CAS and NFRM VIN, but i don't know if it's a good idea :O
Changing in NFRM, doesn't affect anything, but changing in CAS may have consequences regarding DME, EWS, etc. Don't really know, but would be interesting to try 



danyro said:


> tried your workaround and it worked  just the perspective map 3 d is greyed out...europe EST premium 2015-2


Nice, glad it worked  Got Europe WEST Premium 2015-2 yesterday myself, nice to have new maps! 
The perspective view 3D is also grey on mine.. it has nothing to do with update method, just something to do with type of map  My perspective view 3D has been grey in my CIC with original 2009 maps, 2014 maps and 2015 maps.. I don't know how to activate it, or if it is possible on our map!


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

yeap..its kind tricky to change cas's vin. 

i am waiting for my ICOM to arrive next week and i will upgrade firmware. during this process, when winkfp will ask for vin, i will enter my vin.

i saw that you already flashed your cic with icom, what vin did you enter before flashing? yours or cic's vin?

maybe a small diy with for flashing cic would be a good idea  what ZUSB did you select in winkfp for 63?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Changing CIC's FSC VIN will not solve anything, as the FSC codes are created for donor VIN. I would try changing CAS VIN, as if it can be changed, it can also be reverted back. Someone at bmwcoding forum actually wrote that he changed CAS VIN without problems. After map update I would revert original VIN back to CAS, as wrong VIN maybe interferes with CBS. Also it is possible that EWS must be re-aligned, this requires Rheingold. I still don't think that EWS will be a problem

I am talking about E-series here.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

@ap - you play hard  Yes, it should not be an issue but you never know. 
would be an interesting outcome if this trick will work. 

Please let us know afterwards..

ps: e series in place here


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, I have e-series test bench which has CAS, key slot and JBBF. I can try to change VIN.

About Kombi. If Kombi and CAS VIN numbers do not match, there is tampering dot on the KOMBI display, mileage won't sync and CBS is not working correctly. This is not a problem, as you can also insert different KOMBI (wring VIN) in to a car and then install original KOMBI back, no harm done.

I don't think that EWS will be a problem either, because it is using ISN codes, not VIN. 

As I wrote, somebody on bmwcoding already did this, and his CIC was activated properly.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

Ah..ok then. You have a test environment which is much better. 

You are right about ews etc. You know, in theory all are working, but in practice..

Pls keep us posted, i am very eager to find the answer


----------



## bjorneoen (Oct 31, 2014)

Updated maps with another method now and "Satelitt images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" is back!

For some strange reason, using my rewiring method to update maps, makes the two functions "Satelitt images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" in map settings unavailable! Doesn't know why, but it just happens..

So i can confirm that using the FSTool to "Check" FSC codes, that makes the FSC codes temporarily accepted allows updating maps with a much easier way for script activated CICs Tested, and confirmed! And "Satelit images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" also works with this method


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done, can you be a little more specific with FSTool solution? Maybe you can tell where we can find FSTool and some steps to follow.

Thank you.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

it is available on internet...just google fstool..


----------



## _tb_ (Aug 17, 2015)

danyro said:


> it is available on internet...just google fstool..


Yes, that is the tool -but what is the process of using it in order to regain 3d perspective?


----------



## bimmerbingo (Jul 12, 2014)

bjorneoen said:


> Updated maps with another method now and "Satelitt images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" is back!
> 
> For some strange reason, using my rewiring method to update maps, makes the two functions "Satelitt images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" in map settings unavailable! Doesn't know why, but it just happens..
> 
> So i can confirm that using the FSTool to "Check" FSC codes, that makes the FSC codes temporarily accepted allows updating maps with a much easier way for script activated CICs Tested, and confirmed! And "Satelit images" and "Perspectiv mode in 3D" also works with this method


I have executed the CHECK_FSC job successfully, but my code gets rejected (fsc file has donor VIN)

Any idea why/what to do? Code for 2016-premium maps was generated with

```
fsc.exe a.hex 0x2d 0x08 <7-LETTER-VIN>
```
UPDATE: I figured it out.


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Wasn't there a method using a shell script to create dummy FSC files on startup ?


----------



## bimmerbingo (Jul 12, 2014)

remko said:


> Wasn't there a method using a shell script to create dummy FSC files on startup ?


My CIC is already script activated and had the fsc loaded, the problem is that the CIC came from another car and its VIN didn't match the one in CAS, so the map code generated for the CIC was rejected.

The solution is to use fstool and temporarily deactivate the VIN check so that the code gets accepted.

My problem was incorrect values for fsc.exe parameters, I was able to update maps successfully last night.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

any one can help me , with script activation??? i need activate navigation


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

I can help you. PM me.


----------



## MPoloX5 (Aug 4, 2016)

bimmerbingo said:


> My CIC is already script activated and had the fsc loaded, the problem is that the CIC came from another car and its VIN didn't match the one in CAS, so the map code generated for the CIC was rejected.
> 
> The solution is to use fstool and temporarily deactivate the VIN check so that the code gets accepted.
> 
> My problem was incorrect values for fsc.exe parameters, I was able to update maps successfully last night.


hello
I have an e60 also script activated and cannot update maps.
I tried fstool and not seem to work.
how did u get it to work?
what parameters did u use?
pls help!!


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

MPoloX5 said:


> hello
> I have an e60 also script activated and cannot update maps.
> I tried fstool and not seem to work.
> how did u get it to work?
> ...


The easiest way is to use Dr.GINI 
You can update the map by checking the FSC of the 1b file.


----------

